
Ask HN: How to Monetise a Niche Website? - marinaview
What are the best ways to monetise a website that doesn&#x27;t have a ton of traffic, but does provide a value to a small group of enthusiasts. Anyone with experience?
======
marc_io
It depends on the niche and the kind of value the website provides. Some
niches are easier to monetize, even with relatively low traffic.

So I would say that you should find out in the first place if you're in a
niche with a good potencial for monetization.

You may be in a niche that provides value, but maybe your audience — for
several reasons — are just not interested in paying for what you are offering.

The specific method used to monetize the website will be a direct consequence
of this.

Here's some monetization options you should consider:

\- Gated content (courses, ebooks).

\- Affiliate marketing.

\- Consultations.

\- Services.

\- Job boards) and other kind of listings that provide value).

\- Physical products (yours or from 3rd party, like drop shipping).

You should also consider other strategies that are built on top of your main
monetization methods, like cross-selling, and upselling.

Obviously, if your site has only a small amount of traffic, you should skip
adding ads as an option as it will not be an effective monetization strategy
in this case.

------
Kwantuum
Depending on how small, a patreon-like solution might work, express that
you're open to feature requests but that you can't justify it without
compensation.

------
Trias11
Sign reseller agreements with relevant product manufacturers and sell them
from your website

------
buboard
in opensimworld.com, i sell self-serve advertising, and yearly subscriptions
for extra features (more than 5 pages / no ads). It doesn't make much but at
least justifies the server cost and occasional fixes.

